# What worming and flea treatments do you use for your kittens?



## sambadd (May 6, 2009)

my cat is expecting any day and just wondered what you all use?
and how early can you start them?
thanks in advance
Sam
patiently waiting for bubbas


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I worm mum a week before kits arrive using panacur paste, then I use panacur paste on the kits & no flea treatment as it isnt needed


----------



## sambadd (May 6, 2009)

Thanks for responding i am sooo impatient now i wanna meet the bubbas
been trying to organise everything i phoned the vet to check the cost of jabs and brill i get them micrchipped free with their injections.
that was a bonus.


----------



## Elmstar (Apr 7, 2008)

Panacur for worms and we use frontline on the adult cats, it's also suitable for kittens if required.


----------



## bengalbabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Pancur is good for lots of stuff but dosent kill tapes. I buy pancur goat dewormer from the feed store and measure it out with a syringe. Use some praziqualtel for tapes since pancur wont kill them. I buy fish tapes powder (revival animal health). Cheaper and can easliy be mixed with food. Revolution for fleas and has the added bonus of keeping ear mites away. For advantage or revolution you can buy the large dog sizes and measure out cat portions with a syringe (no needle!). That saves you loads of money. For dosage do a google search and find out what the dosage should be.
Never had any luck with frontline. It didnt keep the fleas away.


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

I use Panacur in syringes to worm my kittens, its very easy and convenient. I dont use any flea treatments on my kittens unless they have fleas then it would be Frontline spray as its safe for use on young kittens, I havent needed to yet though.

A word of caution - it is not recommended to use any dog flea treatment products etc. on a cat. Not worth saving a few pennies and killing your kitten/cat in the process.


----------



## gemmaleigh66 (May 27, 2009)

pancur paste for mum and kittens for me untill old enough for spot on and frontline for fleas (spray can be used from 2 days old ) they are the safest the vet has advised me to give my cat whose just had kittens and safest spray for kittens early on! trreated mum up untill the week before she had them so vet said kittens will be covered for first 2 weeks by mum then they need worming themselves at 2 weeks and so on.


----------



## bengalbabe (Jun 9, 2009)

Angeli said:


> I use Panacur in syringes to worm my kittens, its very easy and convenient. I dont use any flea treatments on my kittens unless they have fleas then it would be Frontline spray as its safe for use on young kittens, I havent needed to yet though.
> 
> A word of caution - it is not recommended to use any dog flea treatment products etc. on a cat. Not worth saving a few pennies and killing your kitten/cat in the process.


The products I mentioned have the EXACT same ingredients as the ones for cats. Im not talking about some of the products formulated especially for dogs with different ingredients than the cat ones. So just be sure what your getting is the exact same thing as the cat ones. I know there are some types of Advantage that are only sold for dogs and not cats, so be sure not to get those kind. Also, sometimes the ones sold for dogs have higher concentrations. So measure your doses accordingly. (Thank you, Angeli. I probably did not put a good enough explaination up the first time. Don't want any accidents here)

Why the heck pay much much more $ for the same stuff just in smaller doses? It's just a way for the manufacturers to squeeze more money out of us.

I have been doing this for years and so have most breeders I know, and there have been no ill effects come out of it. The use of any flea products do carry some risk. We are all "risking it" whenever we put poision on our animals.

BTW...Panacur is "off label" use for cats. At least here in the states it is.


----------

